#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  MS Office Outlook 2007 won't open

## Webtekr

Hi,

I have been having problems getting my Office Outlook 2007 to open. Now I
can't get it to open at all.

What can I do?

----------


## ExlGuru

Get some information from this:

http://www.excelforum.com/outlook-fo...-start-up.html

----------


## ExlGuru

webtekr please let me know if the information is sufficient or query has been solved.

----------

